# How Often do you fish?



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

How often do you get out?

Do you use Live Bait or Lures?

What techniques do you use? (Swimming jigs, Trolling, Etc)

What is your "Home Lake"? (Where you fish the most)

What do you need help with or need to work on to improve your Crappie fishing?


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Intimidator said:


> How often do you get out?
> 
> Do you use Live Bait or Lures?
> 
> ...



Try to get out 2 to 3 times a week..

Mostly live bait..

Slip bobber and drop shot ..

West Branch... Mosquito(optional)

Any good ideas that I may use in the future..:F


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

CRAPPIE LOVER said:


> Try to get out 2 to 3 times a week..
> 
> Mostly live bait..
> 
> ...


If you're the most comfortable with the slip bobber, you can use a double rig set up. Then you can tie on custom jigs at different depths, use 2 jigs with live bait, or swim 2 grubs or small swimbaits. This allows you to use different colors, different baits, and find depths of fish!


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

hop,in to fish a lot more than i did last year, going to target crappie as my main spec. for the first time. live bait, lures and tech. is going to be a learning thing. and east fork and some ohio river tribs is going to be my classroom.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

boonecreek said:


> hop,in to fish a lot more than i did last year, going to target crappie as my main spec. for the first time. live bait, lures and tech. is going to be a learning thing. and east fork and some ohio river tribs is going to be my classroom.


Hey Boone, we are all here to learn or help! If you have any questions we'll try to help!


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Intimidator said:


> How often do you get out?
> 
> Do you use Live Bait or Lures?
> 
> ...


I normally fish 5 days a week and sometimes everyday! I live and work 10-15 minutes from my home Lake CJ Brown. I'm a Rep so my work schedule is flexible! I don't Ice fish!
I use 100% artificial for fishing...mainly swimbaits and jigs.

I use swimbaits and jigs anywhere on the lake...they are so versatile... slow, fast, dying, bottom bouncing, deep, shallow, in cover, etc!

I need to learn how to use Electronics if I ever get another boat of my own...


----------



## peach680 (May 19, 2010)

i fish 3 day's when i can, pond fishing... Love AEP and East harbor and gillford. I am up for seeing some pics of these hand tied stuffed.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

I fish almost everyday that there isn't snow or ice covering the ground. I use everything when fishing. I don't claim one lake as my home lake seeing how there's about 4 that I fish regularly. What do I need to learn? I'd say how to avoid the paylakers I run into.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

peach680 said:


> i fish 3 day's when i can, pond fishing... Love AEP and East harbor and gillford. I am up for seeing some pics of these hand tied stuffed.


The custom hand tied stuff can be bought from several different guys on OGF, mine are from NightProwler and he has a website with pics, etc.


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

I do not get out often enough. I mainly use jigs by cast and retrieve or troll behind the boat with small spinner blades. I do not use much or any live bait anymore. I fish Ladue and my weakest knowledge would be locating the crappie after spawn.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

fakebait said:


> I do not get out often enough. I mainly use jigs by cast and retrieve or troll behind the boat with small spinner blades. I do not use much or any live bait anymore. I fish Ladue and my weakest knowledge would be locating the crappie after spawn.


I've never been to Ladue but look for deeper structure/cover or rocks, In CJ they like structure (stumps, rocks,etc) in about 12-15 foot of water with deeper water nearby, for escapes. They'll also move down deeper with the thermocline if they have some vertical cover!


----------



## xdukex (Oct 27, 2010)

i fish 4 to 5 times a week weather permiting. i mainly fish for saugeye in my back yard (paint creek). i fish both rocky fork and paint creek lake for crappies in the spring and fall. i like a road runner 1/16 oz tippied with a minnow. crappie like to hit when the bait/lure is on the fall. the road runners blade works well when the bait is falling. we slayed them last year. i fish more in the creek than i do either lake. i catch alot of crappie by accident when fishing for saugeye.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

I try to fish at least twice a week
I use both lures and live bait
i love to dap brush
West Branch, Berlin, and Mosquito
Chaunc taught me a gliding technique that I need to practice


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Winter-- twice a week
Spring-Fall-5-7 days a week.
Fish our ponds most of the time
Westbranch
Milton
A little of Congress lake
Around twice a week on Erie weather permitting.
If I could learn something it would be how to not to be a Rod Hawg


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

nicklesman said:


> i love to dap brush
> 
> I have not heard that term since my Grandmother died...she used to "DAP" brush with a cane pole....I can hear her now..."Dap", "Dap", "Dap"..."hey Brent, I got another one".
> 
> Dap was the term she used when the bobber hit the water as she was vertical jigging the brush....once she had that bobber set at the right depth..she filled the basket!


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

7 Days a week on the Maumee Run and spring jigging on the lake,,to much wind go to the river, the rest of the summer and fall probably 4 to 6 days a week,everything depends on weather,,winter only 2 or 3 times a week ,,depending on Ice conditions,,,I fish with what ever it takes to catch fish,,,If the price of gas keeps going up ,,may be the crowds wont be as bad on the lake and rivers,,


----------



## jmackey84 (May 15, 2010)

not as much as i would like, about 3-4 times a week
most of the tim for panfish il use live, but i have just recently started using some jigs (gonna give them a shot more this year) 
all around portage lakes is were i go most, but im looking for a good sweat spot to call "home"lol
and as far as crappies i have never fished "just for them" at any point in time but if i start getting out more this year, i will have to make a run for them and give it a shot


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

1) I fish 17 times per week but never on Sunday.


2) Yes, I eat the live bait and hang the lures on the Christmas tree.


3) I prefer the Heimlich maneuver or the Bugtussle technique.


4) My "Home Lake" is my basement after 3 days of rain.


5) I need to stop fishin' where the Crappie ain't.

......................................................


----------

